# Warning!! Potential VR Woodmod buyers



## zadiac (24/8/15)

As you all know from this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/picture-update-on-my-parallel-vr-woodmod-in-the-making.t14011/ that I bought a VR Parallel Woodmod from www.vrwoodmods.com
Even though I'm not sorry that I did it (haven't received it yet), I feel compelled to inform everyone of this:

The cost of the woodmods will be going up and will be in USD and not NZD in soon. Apparently it will start at $320 USD. Dunno where it will be by next year this time.

Also, when they ship, they send via postal service and then it goes to DHL. The cost to DHL (duties and vat) amounts to R1,800.

This mod is now ending up costing me more than R6,000. Just beware of that.

I've been negotiating with DHL to put it in a different category as on the waybill it shows as a battery holder. I'm trying to convince them otherwise, but it doesn't look like they'll budge, so it looks like I'll have to pay the full amount.

Anyway, this cancels me out as a future customer to VRWoodmos for sure.

Just thought I'd let you awesome folks know what you're in for if you decide to buy this awesome mod.

Happy Vaping 

PS: I did not expect that this will end up with DHL, otherwise I probably wouldn't have bought it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

And I am busy getting it up the bum on the DNA 40 mods I bought from Italy as well!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/8/15)

geeez! I'm so glad Ive got some carpentry skills... 6K on a mod is definitely not for me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

Ouchie, damn man I certainly hope it feels like R6k when you hold it in your hand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

Thanks for the head up, @zadiac.


----------



## Alex (24/8/15)

Geez, I would rather spend that money on another coffee machine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Ouchie, damn man I certainly hope it feels like R6k when you hold it in your hand.



It better! I won't be able to sell it for even close to that price, so it needs to be super mega awesome!.......lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

My dad stays in Auckland. Could probably get this dude to ship it to him locally which would cost next to nothing, then get my old man to send it via a more affordable means

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> My dad stays in Auckland. Could probably get this dude to ship it to him locally which would cost next to nothing, then get my old man to send it via a more affordable means



NOW he speaks...........sigh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

zadiac said:


> NOW he speaks...........sigh



Haha sorry, I only saw this now


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

Sorry to hear about the extra costs @zadiac
Holding thumbs for you that it turns out great though
Will certainly be a rare species in this part of the world though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/15)

She definitely will be @Silver 
The first of her kind in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

zadiac said:


> She definitely will be @Silver
> The first of her kind in SA.



I would say the first of it's kind on the African Continent!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/8/15)

zadiac said:


> As you all know from this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/picture-update-on-my-parallel-vr-woodmod-in-the-making.t14011/ that I bought a VR Parallel Woodmod from www.vrwoodmods.com
> Even though I'm not sorry that I did it (haven't received it yet), I feel compelled to inform everyone of this:
> 
> The cost of the woodmods will be going up and will be in USD and not NZD in soon. Apparently it will start at $320 USD. Dunno where it will be by next year this time.
> ...


@zadiac that's a tough one,i can't believe the crap you go through w/shipping and post.Is 6000r about $400.00?


----------



## capetocuba (24/8/15)

Wow 6k is the same price as 2 x Cloudmaker Whiteouts with DNA 200 chip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @zadiac that's a tough one,i can't believe the crap you go through w/shipping and post.Is 6000r about $400.00?



About $700 NZD
About $450 USD


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Wow 6k is the same price as 2 x Cloudmaker Whiteouts with DNA 200 chip


Or half a vicious ant variant

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (24/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Or half a vicious ant variant


Saw the Variant for 525.00 at Vape Street the other day, still too rich for my blood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Or half a vicious ant variant


My mistake Bee,it's $574.00 but man I'd love to have it.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

kev mac said:


> My mistake Bee,it's $574.00 but man I'd love to have it.


Nah, not for that kind of money. I'd much rather have something hand crafted than just another metal box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nah, not for that kind of money. I'd much rather have something hand crafted than just another metal box.


Yeah but it does so much


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/8/15)

But if you are this one guy that work with me then you still think the dollar is at R7. I was like WHAHHHH , where have you been hiding the last 5 years ? Some people just can't be bothered with the world outside their house.


----------



## zadiac (25/8/15)

*Update:*

After a lengthy debate (felt more like a fight) with DHL, my import duties were reduced by R1,000
It's still a lot, but it's better than it was.

Make sure that the sender puts the device under the "electronic cigarette" category when they send it.
My mod showed as a "battery holder" on the tracking data and that's why the duties were so high. They sent it in for review and it was reduced to R823 rand from about R1,860, so that at least is a win.

Still comes down to about R5,000 though, but at least it's a thousand rand less than before.

My next post will be with pictures of my new mod.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/15)

I am battling with Customs (UPS) and they refuse to take my PayPal transaction and want a commercial invoice. My parcel is stuck at customs and I'm here for another 24 hours and then off! So damn frustrating... UPS are really not helpful at all. To make matters worse I have 3 parcels coming in from Italy and I'm not sure which one is which! Importing anything is a F'ing nightmare!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/8/15)

zadiac said:


> *Update:*
> 
> After a lengthy debate (felt more like a fight) with DHL, my import duties were reduced by R1,000
> It's still a lot, but it's better than it was.
> ...




Ya man, thats way better. Glad for you bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/8/15)

zadiac said:


> *Update:*
> 
> After a lengthy debate (felt more like a fight) with DHL, my import duties were reduced by R1,000
> It's still a lot, but it's better than it was.
> ...



Happy for you that you saved a R1,000 @zadiac
So the duty on electronic cigarettes must be lower than battery holders 
Weird because when i made one of my Reosmods orders, it was shown on the invoice as a 'battery box' and the duty was very low. (Worked out about less than 10% of the value of the order).


----------



## zadiac (27/8/15)

I think "battery holder" and "battery box" might be in different categories @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3FVape (27/8/15)

So you always have to pay the duty for your order?


----------



## zadiac (27/8/15)

Gina said:


> So you always have to pay the duty for your order?



Yes. Always. If from overseas, there will be duties. Some cheap, some not so cheap as in this case.


----------

